# Look Keo Plus question



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

Hello,

Purchased these pedals the other day and went out for my first ride. Was really stressing out as this was my first ride ever with clipless pedals. Beach ride about 10 miles and was able to clip and unclip about 100 times to figure the pedals out.

Was able to get in and out fairly easy when I am stopped but when I am moving it gets tougher. For some reason it's easier for me to unclip my left pedal (weak leg) than my right and the opposite is true when I clip in. My right pedal clips in right away but my left pedal takes many more tries to clip in. I could see this as becoming a real issue if I ever tackle a hill and had to stop.

So here are my questions:

1) When you clip and unclip while you are moving does the pedal always have to be at the lowest point? 

2) Does the little screw adjustment on the pedal make the unclipping easier? 

3) If the answer is yes for question 2, do I screw in the + (plus) for easier?

My type of riding is extremely casual, no racing just trying to get back in shape. BTW I could feel the difference when using the pedals. It seemed more controlled and more efficient.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Apr 21, 2011)

You can unclip anywhere through the pedal stroke, not just at the bottom.

I'd sit next to your bike and clip your shoe in by hand, then you can test unclipping it by hand with the screw in and out and see if it makes a difference to unclipping force =)


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

AndyTomlin said:


> You can unclip anywhere through the pedal stroke, not just at the bottom.


Not sure why you think this, it is the point that I normally unclip when stopping.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Apr 21, 2011)

andulong said:


> Not sure why you think this, it is the point that I normally unclip when stopping.


Er... Well just because it's normal for you doesn't mean it's the only way!

I unclip with my foot at the top or sometimes mid-stroke as that's the position I assume when I coast, so it just makes sense.

I'm not suggesting my way is better, only that you can unclip wherever is most helpful for you.


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe the Look pedals come set with the tension at the lowest setting already.

--Michael


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Never said it is the only way, just that it is very possible, someone implied that it wasn't


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Part of the reason why one side will be more difficult to unclip is due to the position of the cleat on the shoe, in relation to the way your leg can pivot. 
However, don't position a cleat just to make it unclip easy, as this can cause knee pain and/or injury. Position the cleat to where your foot moves in a natural position.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Reading comprehension*



andulong said:


> Never said it is the only way, just that it is very possible, someone implied that it wasn't


No, they didn't. Re-read the posts. Nobody said anything of the kind.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*dyslexia?*



Kerry Irons said:


> No, they didn't. Re-read the posts. Nobody said anything of the kind.


I believe he may have read "not just at the bottom" as "just not at the bottom."


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys are right...I read it as "Just not at the bottom"...my apologies to Andy Tomlin.


----------



## airforcefirefighter (Apr 23, 2011)

if you turn the screw to the + sign its harder to get out. turn it toward the - sign, itll be easier. 

when unclipping, always turn your foot away from the bike.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Apr 21, 2011)

andulong said:


> You guys are right...I read it as "Just not at the bottom"...my apologies to Andy Tomlin.


No problem, hoped as much! =)


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i would adjust the tension so its easy enough to get in but uses a bit of effort to get out.only enough effort to avoid unclipping by mistake. im right handed and always engage my left cleat first. when i stop its left cleat first as well. get in the habit of knowing when to unclip and noticing hazards before they happen. if you know your coming to a red light get that foot out and just anchor it on your pedal. eventually it becomes second nature.


----------



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

Today it went a lot easier :thumbsup: but still need a lot of practice. A fellow road biker saw me clip in and out and said not to adjust them as they seemed pretty loose to him from the factory and will only get looser with time.

Thanks again for all the responses.


----------

